# Mehrere User für MYSQL



## Nosferatu_v (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe XAMP installiert und möchte nun für meinen freund auch eien MYSQL machen
muss ich den MYSQL server jetzt ein 2tes mal installieren ? 

denn er soll nicht das gleiche Passwort wie ich haben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2005)

Du kannst seperate User anlegen.
Auch mit unterschiedlichen Rechten, sodass Dein Freund z.B. nur lesen kann.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (26. Juli 2005)

er soll eh lesen und speichern und so könne aber er soll eben nur zugriff auf seine DB haben eben 


jimmysdb

und ein eigenes PW habe und ein eigenen USER haben 

geht das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2005)

Ich denke, dass auch das geht.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (27. Juli 2005)

und das ist alles im normal mysql paket von xamp schon drinnen ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2005)

Diese Funktionalitaet ist Teil von MySQL.


----------



## Nosferatu_v (27. Juli 2005)

ok danke schön


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2005)

Nichts zu danken. Viel Erfolg.


----------

